# jeffs naked rub, finally purchased



## cwalk (Mar 5, 2013)

I ve finally purchased jeffs infamous Rub/sauce. I cant wait till thursday. My smoking day of the week cause im off. Gonna try my first run on some pork Chope. Eeeemmmmm


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Your gonna love both of them!

   Mike


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 9, 2013)

can't tell you how many compliments I get on them...awaiting some QView! 

PS I'm close enough...be happy to sample it for you! ;)


----------



## cwalk (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry  there isn't any qview but I tried Jeff's rub yesterday on some grilled pork chops. All I can say is woooow.


----------



## hotnspicy (Mar 18, 2013)

My neighbor purchased the recipes & smoked up his first batch of ribs yesterday.  I really liked the sauce.  Oh & I didn't copy the recipe cause that would be stealing lol!


----------



## greggj (Mar 21, 2013)

Cwalk said:


> Sorry there isn't any qview but I tried Jeff's rub yesterday on some grilled pork chops. All I can say is woooow.


Definitely, good stuff.  I have used it on everything from Ribs to burgers and steaks to chicken etc.  Its like magic grains that add a little bit of depth and spicy goodness everywhere it goes. 

If you haven't bought it yet, I would highly recommend it not only is it an awesome rub but, it helps support this site, a win win.


----------



## greg b (Sep 30, 2013)

I too, highly recommend Jeff's rub recipe! I use it on everything.


----------



## squatch (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes Sir! I too just recently purchased Jeff's rub & sauce recipes and used them both for the first time last week on a butt for pulled pork...

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 1, 2013)

another thing on the list of things to try...


----------



## kettleq (Oct 1, 2013)

My wife and I love the rub!!!


----------



## irie (Oct 1, 2013)

I dont know what is wrong with me, I feel like im the only person on this planet that doesnt love the rub. Which is odd to me because I loved the bbq sauce recipe but for some reason im not a fan of the rub. Not complaining though because everyone I make it for loves it but for some reason it doesn't agree with my palate. Dont forget the Q-view next time!!!! :)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 1, 2013)

irie said:


> I dont know what is wrong with me, I feel like im the only person on this planet that doesnt love the rub. Which is odd to me because I loved the bbq sauce recipe but for some reason im not a fan of the rub. Not complaining though because everyone I make it for loves it but for some reason it doesn't agree with my palate. Dont forget the Q-view next time!!!! :)


irie,

Don't feel bad.. It happens occasionally and that is to be expected. I am happy to offer you a refund on the purchase if you will shoot me a private message and let me know what email address you ordered it under and the approximate order date.


----------



## irie (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeff don't even worry about it. You're sauce alone is worth ten times what you charge for it and like I said  before, everyone I feed with you're rub loves it! so I absolutely could not accept a refund. But it is very gracious of  you to offer. At this point I probably  still owe you for all the knowledge i have sucked from the posts on this forum.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 1, 2013)

irie said:


> Jeff don't even worry about it. You're sauce alone is worth ten times what you charge for it and like I said before, everyone I feed with you're rub loves it! so I absolutely could not accept a refund. But it is very gracious of you to offer. At this point I probably still owe you for all the knowledge i have sucked from the posts on this forum.


As long as you're sure about it.

I like to uphold my Happiness Policy on anything I sell - It's a "if you ain't happy, then neither am I" kind of thing


----------



## kettleq (Oct 2, 2013)

irie, you are so right the knowledge I to have sucked from this site is remarkable and priceless!!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 2, 2013)

kettleQ said:


> irie, you are so right the knowledge I to have sucked from this site is remarkable and priceless!!


X 3 I am only on 2 forums and the other is a catfishing forum with a lot of great folks as well.. The research you can do here is outstanding, I lurked around for a few weeks after finding it.. I had to join and in a very short time I am taking smoking to the next level,i have about 3 years behind me but it don't make me no pro.. This is a great place to learn and share your ventures whether they go good or something stalls on ya... I am making friends pretty easy on here as well, the folks here are just great...

Jimbo


----------



## greg b (Oct 2, 2013)

The first time I made the rub, I made it exactly as the recipe called for. While I loved it, my wife and 3 year old daughter said it was a bit spicy for them. The next time I cut back on a few things and omitted one ingredient altogether ( I'm being careful not to give away any tips to Jeff's recipe). It is now a hit with all at my house and we put it on everything I smoke and grill, even burgers! That's the great thing about it, even if you don't like it as it is, it's a great base to start with and adjust to your taste. I don't think we have used sauce in anything since I've started using the rub. It is great as it is!


----------



## joseph maiers (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought the recipes when I was doing my first smoke ever last spring. My wife loved it so much that I can't use anything else. I have a batch in a large shaker and a back-up batch in a ziploc in the freezer at all times! We love it because it has very little salt and can be used as liberal as you wish. Most of the ribs, brisket, fattys, and pulled pork don't ever see the sauce recipe! I have given sample bags of the rub to friends along with the website address for ordering - I only make one batch per friend - then force them to go get their own recipe :-) I also agree with the info I have stolen from the website as well - I talk like I'm an expert now! All because of Jeff!


----------



## dan71 (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried Jeff's rub and two other commercial rubs, Jeff was the family favorite. Thanks Jeff


----------



## navier (Oct 15, 2013)

Was just wondering. First thing I bought a couple years ago when I purchased my smoker was Jeff's book Smoking meat.

Is the rub and sauce that everyone talks about in the book or was thing something that became available after the book was published? I see there are numerous there but which is THE rub and THE sauce. Rub I have been using is just something stuff I threw together. Would love to try it and make a rub consistently time after time.

Thanks


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 15, 2013)

I had the same question and asked Jeff. THE rub and THE sauce you are referring to are NOT included in the book.


----------



## navier (Oct 15, 2013)

Well that kinda sucks. Thought I was killing two birds with one stone. Thought buying the book with all the recipes and supporting Jeff at the same time it would have been included.

Made me wonder though as the rubs in there are fine but nothing out of the norm. Now I am really curious about THE rub....lol


----------



## meddling kids (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife used to hate ribs till I used this rub. Now she asks for them all the time.


----------



## greg b (Oct 16, 2013)

Same at my house!


----------



## joseph maiers (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't believe those recipes were in the book - probably not perfected yet - but it is a great book with some wonderful ideas. I would recommend buying the recipe! I went through 4 batches last weekend alone as I was making ribs for the family and smoking 6 pork butts for a grooms dinner I am catering this Friday! The groom insisted on the rub - even asked me to make a little sauce out of it!


----------



## weihl165 (Nov 1, 2013)

The recipes are not in the book, I believe Jeff left them out, because he uses the proceeds to fund the forum. All the friends and family like the rub and the sauce


----------



## chuckster (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried the rub today after I bought it and I'm not sure what I did wrong. I used normal brown surgar and did everything exactly according to the notes. It seem to go on cakey and I guess it was way to much. I'm going to try some dark brown surgar and see what that does. I used the 2-2-1 method and the ribs were good but I was expecting something awesome from the rub and didn't get it. Wife said the same thing and maybe I need to do something different. Going to try it on some Tri-Tip next with some other brown surgar or something. Maybe in AM after they set I'll be able to taste what it is that is being over powering or maybe it was that I did just put to much on. It said cover it so the meat doesn't show and that is what I did. Ah next time. not giving up just yet.


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 3, 2013)

Chuckster:  did you sift/get all the lumps out of the brown sugar?--that's always the hardest part for me, and can make a big difference...?


----------



## dward51 (Nov 3, 2013)

Brown sugar will attract moisture out of the air. You can spread it out on a cookie sheet and dry it in your oven (set on the lowest setting which is generally around 150* in most ovens).  Any remaining lumps can be crushed with the back of a spoon.  I have heard of people drying it in 15 second bursts in the microwave but I have not tried that method.

Only problem is once it's dry, it will start to attract moisture out of the air again, so don't let it sit around on the counter too long before mixing.

I find that keeping my unused mixed rubs in a mason jar seems to work better than keeping it in the shaker topped plastic containers.  I think the reason is the mason jar is totally sealed and the average shaker topped plastic bottle is not.  I just dump the unused rub from the mason jar into the shaker bottle when I need to or spread it by hand.


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with dward...I keep mine in a tupperware container, then transfer to shaker to use...I've also found that mixing in a food processor is an easy cheat that provides pretty consistent results ;)


----------



## chuckster (Nov 3, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> Chuckster:  did you sift/get all the lumps out of the brown sugar?--that's always the hardest part for me, and can make a big difference...?


Nope,  straight out of the package and mixed it right on up. Will to try the methods of drying it out etc.


----------



## weihl165 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't dry mine, run it though a spice a grinder. It does harden up pretty quick tho, even when stored in airtight container. A good smack on the counter breaks it all up.


----------

